# Would you say definitely a boy???



## Twirlywoo15

I'm still in disbelief x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2564.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 63


----------



## BrendaJ

Looks like a baby boy is on the way!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks like a boy!


----------



## loz27

Yep definitely


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'd say boy


----------



## Twirlywoo15

Thanks all &#55357;&#56845; I'm so super excited &#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Definitly looks boy to me :)


----------



## Selinet

BrendaJ, is this a current ultrasound of ur pregnancy now?


----------



## BrendaJ

Selinet said:


> BrendaJ, is this a current ultrasound of ur pregnancy now?

Yes, it was at 8w5d. Appx. a week ago from today.


----------



## Selinet

Congratulations! Do you want to know if girl or boy? :D in ur ultrasound pic when at this stage I can tell. If you rather not know, I'll keep it to myself. I wish I could post the info /pics I found online with everyone but I don't know how. But it only shows on images this early on in the pregnancy for gender. It was 100% accurate for me prior to the D&C I had on March 26th, bb boy and for my bf daughter in law. Bb girl.


----------



## BrendaJ

Selinet said:


> Congratulations! Do you want to know if girl or boy? :D in ur ultrasound pic when at this stage I can tell. If you rather not know, I'll keep it to myself. I wish I could post the info /pics I found online with everyone but I don't know how. But it only shows on images this early on in the pregnancy for gender. It was 100% accurate for me prior to the D&C I had on March 26th, bb boy and for my bf daughter in law. Bb girl.

Sure! I'm getting bloodwork on May 12 so it'd be interesting to see how accurate the info you have read is! I'm leaning towards girl, based on very little research I did. What do you think? I can update 1 week after my draw, that's how long it will take to get my results.


----------



## Selinet

Lol, you are leaning correct! Girl it is based on the info I have. &#129303;&#129303; please do update. 1w is not to far ;) in prego days I know it feels like months lol, I'm excited for you!


----------



## BrendaJ

I really want a girl, but at the end of it all, as long as the baby is healthy-- I'd be equally happy. Took My DH and I 2 1/2 yrs to get our BFP! I will update a week after the 12th of May, appx. 22nd. So check back then for an update!


----------



## Selinet

I agree 100% healthy baby happy mommy is all that matters. &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## BrendaJ

Selinet said:


> Lol, you are leaning correct! Girl it is based on the info I have. &#129303;&#129303; please do update. 1w is not to far ;) in prego days I know it feels like months lol, I'm excited for you!

Well, here I am as promised!!! We had our gender reveal on Sunday and... IT'S A GIRL!!! We are so very excited!! I finally get to have a princess!!! So yay, you were correct and so was I!!!:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## 6lilpigs

BrendaJ said:


> Selinet said:
> 
> 
> BrendaJ, is this a current ultrasound of ur pregnancy now?
> 
> Yes, it was at 8w5d. Appx. a week ago from today.Click to expand...

I'm a little confused here, was your 1st picture on the thread taken at 8w 5days :)


----------



## BrendaJ

6lilpigs said:


> BrendaJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selinet said:
> 
> 
> BrendaJ, is this a current ultrasound of ur pregnancy now?
> 
> Yes, it was at 8w5d. Appx. a week ago from today.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a little confused here, was your 1st picture on the thread taken at 8w 5days :)Click to expand...

 Yes, the ultrasound picture on my avatar you see on the left was 8 weeks 5 days. I think I have a profile u/s pic of 6wks and 4d (more less).


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6lilpigs said:


> BrendaJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selinet said:
> 
> 
> BrendaJ, is this a current ultrasound of ur pregnancy now?
> 
> Yes, it was at 8w5d. Appx. a week ago from today.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a little confused here, was your 1st picture on the thread taken at 8w 5days :)Click to expand...

I think it's because two threads have somehow combined as one, the original thread was posted by a different lady so totally different babies. I was confused at first too :)


----------



## BrendaJ

Yes, sorry for the confusion! I am not the original poster of this thread. It just so happened I came across this post, gave my opinion on the gender of the OP's u/s, and someone gave an opinion on my baby's gender. I simply came back to confirm that her opinion of my baby was correct. Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Oh I see!!!!:dohh: So what baby does the op have??:) Definitely a boy??:)


----------

